# ShineCarCare



## tehvlb

so i was going to DA my IBIS White Audi S7 myself, bought a DA, researched pads etc etc bought the gear and then i came to the realization that with a 2 year old boy and full time work etc i just couldn't get the time to do it myself properly.

Due to the car being white you doing notice the swirls as much as you would a darker car but they are there if you look closely.

Anyway, i saw a recommendation from another member for these guys, they are based in Bo'ness which is close to my work so i have dropped the car off with them for 3 days to get the "ultimate detail"

http://www.shinecarcare.co.uk/ultimate-detail.html

I am not sure what to expect for circa £250 as i know the more established detailers would take double that for the same service.

From what i gather the guys runs a drive in jet wash business and has branched out to do some detailing.

Anyway, will post some pics and info when i get the car back

:newbie:


----------



## andyg0141

How did it go then?? Looking for a decent valet place for using every couple of weeks as I dont have the time just now to do it myself


----------



## petesky

*Any update?*

I'm considering these guys for some ceramic coating but would welcome any feedback or reviews.


----------



## Brian1612

I used to work next door to these guys at Grangemouth and was curious to how they were. Any update?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

